# Nurse in Abu Dhabi who wants to sponsor husband



## suwail (May 23, 2010)

My wife is a nurse in abu dhabi. what is the minimum salary for a Nurse in order for her to sponsor a husband UAE?

Help please!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

suwail said:


> My wife is a nurse in abu dhabi. what is the minimum salary for a Nurse in order for her to sponsor a husband UAE?
> 
> Help please!


As far as I am aware it is AED 10,000 per month, but when it is a wife sponsoring a husband the situation is subject to individual agreement. Your wife needs to speak to her PRO to see if it is feasible in your situation.

-


----------

